

Ask HN: Review my startup (it's called Kumbuya) - karpj

We're about to launch Kumbuya (www.kumbuya.com) - where you promote the businesses you love by creating and sharing your own deal of the day. It's another take on the coupon / deal phenomenon, but with Kumbuya, <i>you</i> create the deal for the products and services you want. Any thoughts would be appreciated!
======
gwy
Nice. But definitely needs some designer love! Just the basics of C.A.R.P.
would help a bunch: <http://thinkvitamin.com/design/how-crap-is-your-site-
design/>

------
yuvadam
Clickable: <http://www.kumbuya.com>

------
tgrass
Good idea. Landing page should be simpler. Way too much clutter.

~~~
karpj
Thanks tgrass... I agree; we'll try to simplify it.

